# Elk



## rdabpenman (Feb 26, 2013)

Antler Marrow on a Black Titanium / Platinum Elegant Beauty.
This piece was cut very close to the base of the skull where the antler is very porous with lots of deep red and purple coloring due to the blood vessels.
Overturned 0.001" ( 1Mil ), blew out all the dust with compressed air, filled marrow pores and bilt up proud of fittings using Med CA, turned and sanded Med CA to match fittings, buffed with extra fine steel wool and polished with Huts Ultra Gloss.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/BlackTitaniumPlatinumElkAntlerCustom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/BlackTitanium-PlatinumampElkAntlerIICustom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/BlackTitanium-PlatinumandElkAntlerIICustom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/BlackTitaniumampPlatinumampElkAntlerIICustom.jpg


----------



## BarbS (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful job. Your medium CA filling worked wonderfully.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful pen. I never tire of seeing antler pens and their multitude of hues.


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow Les! Looks wonderful.....


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 26, 2013)

Dude, do you live in your shop!?! Another nice one!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 26, 2013)

Now that's a great looking pen. And the choice of metal finish in the kit is what my eye likes.  Well done.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 26, 2013)

superb craftsmanship, this is a beauty Les!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 26, 2013)

Les - Your finishes are always spot on. Very impressive
Scott


----------



## Hubert (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't know what kind of a trophy the antler came from but I do know that the pen is a real trophy. Very Nice!!!


----------

